# Dog rubs his head/neck across my neck...what does this mean?



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

I think it just means he loves you.


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I take this as a play invitation. Cosmo does it when we play on the floor, usually with a toy in his mouth.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I Lub you Mommy!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Aaaawww how CUUUUTE!!!!!!! That sounds lovely. He's just being a loving golden....Max mauls me every night before going to sleep....


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for all of your responses . 

Lilliam, Max looks like a big boy....I bet that is quite the experience!! I guess I'll be looking forward to getting "mauled" once Cooper gets to be full grown! He's only 55 pounds right now so we still have lots of growing to do.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd read that as a bonding/play gesture. Very cute.

As he grows, if anything he does is too rough, you can teach him to moderate himself by freezing and withdrawing your attention (look up and away from him) when he crosses whatever roughness line you set. When he stops what he's doing, you can unfreeze. For play gestures, it's a good way to show your dog the parts that aren't fun so you can reduce those why still encouraging the parts of the play gesture that you do want.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

bljohnson4 said:


> Thanks for all of your responses .
> 
> Lilliam, Max looks like a big boy....I bet that is quite the experience!! I guess I'll be looking forward to getting "mauled" once Cooper gets to be full grown! He's only 55 pounds right now so we still have lots of growing to do.


He IS a big boy. But he's very gentle.
He has a habit of taking my arm in his mouth and pressing on it. I loved Call of the Wild and I remember that was what Buck did, so I didn't correct Max, it's our special moment....all dogs have a thing they do to express love, that's Max's, and Cooper has that same special ritual with you.
Very loving. Enjoy it.


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, Tippykayak, that's good advice. Lilliam, that is adorable!


----------

